# Fire 8.9 Update



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My Fire just updated itself a few minutes ago.  This is a second update after the initial one when I first powered it up last Friday.  Does anyone have the list of what's in it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been meaning to post--I thought my Fire updated this morning when I turned it on.  I'm now at version 8.1.3_userxxxxxxx

(For those who haven't done this yet, swipe to bring up menu bar > More > Settings > Device > About > System Version)

You?

Edit to add:  The latest version on the site is 8.1.3...it says "We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Fire HD 8.9". The software update will be delivered automatically via wireless. The software update includes performance and feature improvements for the Kindle Fire HD 8.9."

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been meaning to post--I thought my Fire updated this morning when I turned it on. I'm now at version 8.1.3_userxxxxxxx
> 
> (For those who haven't done this yet, swipe to bring up menu bar > More > Settings > Device > About > System Version)
> 
> ...


Maybe they added file names to personal videos. My case got escalated to the developers. (One can only hope)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine is updating right now...

L


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

If mine didn't come with that version it must have updated while I was out at Curves yesterday.. it was at 8.13 last night when I was looking at that sort of thing.


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Is there any way to force this update? Mine is still on the old version but my update button is grayed out. However, all of a sudden my new HD is acting laggy. I tried looking for a way to download the update from Amazon's site but not luck.


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, OK, nevermind! It's updated. That must have been the cause of the funky behavior. I still wouldn't mind knowing where on Amazon's site you can check for the current software version, however.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

novembersfyre said:


> Oh, OK, nevermind! It's updated. That must have been the cause of the funky behavior. I still wouldn't mind knowing where on Amazon's site you can check for the current software version, however.


Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201075600


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Leslie said:


> Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201075600


Thanks, Leslie! This is exactly what I wanted


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

novembersfyre said:


> Thanks, Leslie! This is exactly what I wanted


My pleasure. Glad I could help.

L


----------



## carrot (Sep 6, 2012)

Betsy...you are just awesome good.  
I sure appreciate your knowledge.


----------

